# How does each type act when they're attracted to/interested in someone?



## IniMiney (Jan 9, 2013)

Genuine interest in someone they actually know, not just admiring some stranger's appearance.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

INTP:


----------



## mrb (Dec 10, 2013)

I suit up and groom my hair. Buy five bouquets of roses and walks next to the person with them in my hand, angrily staring her down. When she responds, in any way, I will throw the roses at her then go home play some games or sumthin.

Yeep.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

ENTP. Pretend like we're friends even when both parties know something more special is there.


----------



## Lieutenant Lotty (Feb 19, 2014)

Sweat profusely.


----------



## bgoodforgoodsake (Feb 5, 2014)

Pounce


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

INTP. Give absolutely no sign of romantic interest and engage the person in random discussions that have no particular pattern.
Also subtly interested glances when the object of affection isn't looking.


----------



## ENFPUNICORN (Apr 18, 2014)

ENFP. If friend, then treat them just like a friend with maybe an occasional flirty comment by accident since I do not know how to flirt! If someone I vaguely know, talk to them with a group of friends and then decide if I want to pursue friendship first!

Internet stalking will be done on both!!!!!


----------



## lifefullofwords (Oct 25, 2013)

INFJ. I just flirt until the person gets the message.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

moonlight_echo said:


> INTP. Give absolutely no sign of romantic interest and engage the person in random discussions that have no particular pattern.
> Also subtly interested glances when the object of affection isn't looking.


Then, when the person of interest inevitably finds someone else, run home to your room and cry into your pillow. :sad:


----------



## Praealtan Mind (Apr 10, 2014)

I have the benefit of being rather lucky when it comes to these sorts of situations. I actually break my introverted nature and have some one-on-one conversation with them, because _they tend to approach me first_. I have no idea what I do to obtain this result, but if I'm interested in someone they generally start to talk to me more without any effort on my part. I try to treat them exactly the same as everyone else, I suppose... while internally making every effort to be as nice to them as possible.


----------



## KittyKnits (Apr 21, 2014)

I have discovered the perfect flirting style-stare at the person intently, while blushing. If they notice you, ask an irrelevant and slightly dodgy question like 'What is the strangest animal that has ever bitten you?'


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

INTP- Stalkity stalk stalk Stalkity stalk stalk Look at Stalky go!


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

KittyKnits said:


> I have discovered the perfect flirting style-stare at the person intently, while blushing. If they notice you, ask an irrelevant and slightly dodgy question like 'What is the strangest animal that has ever bitten you?'


What's the strangest animal that's ever bitten you?
Me, I once bit myself. And I'm pretty damn weird.


----------



## KittyKnits (Apr 21, 2014)

I was bitten by a parrot and for bonus points, I was pooped on by a pet rat


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

@KittyKnits Mine was better. I had to get a rabies shot  And i've been crap-bombed by 3 seagulls at once. Stupid outside world -_-


----------



## KittyKnits (Apr 21, 2014)

You win! I was only bruised. Did you bite yourself deliberately or simply fall mouth-first onto your own body?


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

KittyKnits said:


> You win! I was only bruised. Did you bite yourself deliberately or simply fall mouth-first onto your own body?


The former; What can I say, i was bored


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

KittyKnits said:


> I was bitten by a parrot and for bonus points, I was pooped on by a pet rat


My rat used to do that and also scent mark me.... never been bitten by anything other than rodents though (my rat bit me because I stopped him fighting another rat and been bitten by gerbils!)

OT: I tend to take a while to work out why I feel different round the person, then get freaked out and just try and act natural...


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

tine said:


> My rat used to do that and also scent mark me.... never been bitten by anything other than rodents though (my rat bit me because I stopped him fighting another rat and been bitten by gerbils!)
> 
> OT: I tend to take a while to work out why I feel different round the person, then get freaked out and just try and act natural...


Which then makes you wonder "Crap, what is natural for me? I never pay attention to how i normally act!" It's sorta like becoming aware of your hands when your walking. You wonder "Do i put them in my pockets? No, that doesnt feel right. by my side? no. On my hips? no..."


----------



## KittyKnits (Apr 21, 2014)

Chest said:


> I don't know how to blush voluntarily


I don't know how to stop


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

KittyKnits said:


> I don't know how to stop


if my hands happen to be cold I put them on my cheeks...psychologically it helps I guess:tongue:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ESTP - Flirt. If they blush, hold back the fangirl excitement and have a field day making them squirm. God I love uptight men. I'm about as subtle as marching band and never wanted to be any other way. I'm not sure it would have worked so well if I were a man.


----------



## ISTPish (Apr 4, 2014)

Turn the ignoreeveryoneizer off for that particular person. That usually gets me the bf in about a week.


----------



## advitam (Apr 5, 2014)

INFJ-I actually flirt with everyone else (both genders because I'm weird like that lol) except for the person I'm interested in. The person I'm interested in, I'll be super interested in what they're doing and be extra nice but will always keep it at a friendly level--so they'll never know


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I will demonstrate with a series of gifs.


----------



## Melogene (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll get out of that person's life... forever. If fate persists to cross our paths. I might fall in love... forever.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

INFJ.

Usually I begin to put myself into situations where I can talk to them,
Or where they can 'choose' to talk to me.
If they show interest,
Flirtations and crude jokes follow


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Elyasis said:


> I will demonstrate with a series of gifs.


Shhh just let it happen. LOL wish I had the balls to do that. Probably get charged with sexual assault trying to hug somebody honestly.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> Shhh just let it happen. LOL wish I had the balls to do that. Probably get charged with sexual assault trying to hug somebody honestly.


Perks of being a female? Kind of.

Guys tend to go: Ooookay... What happened to the cute shy girl? Where did all this sexual energy come from? I can't take it. *bolts*


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

That's the thing - I don't act lol. Usually I'm very oblivious to the fact that I even am attracted to someone in the first place.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't act directly to the person, I start acting like an awkward weirdo and get more shy than I used to and nothing. I just do that, because I can't react but it is pretty obvious when I am interesed in someone. I start saying nonsense, laughing about everything. And in my mind I am like "Oh my gosh, what was that? Stop it, please". Very stupid actually.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

IniMiney said:


> Genuine interest in someone they actually know, not just admiring some stranger's appearance.


I don't think there's always going to be a type specific reaction. Attraction is, at some level, instinctual and therefore not always operating on a level in which type comes into play. A truly motivated individual will usually find a way to make their attraction known. The problem is whether or not we recognize it as such, and whether we are receptive to their advances.


----------



## ChaosEpsilon (Apr 1, 2014)

Depending on my mood, I'll either go from hoping she'll make the first move :laughing: to staring her down and smiling :angry: to talking to her with heavy flirtatious tendencies (usually when I know she's interested in me back though).


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

I become very shy and very awkward '-'


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

ignore and question my feelings and come up with reasons why they dont fit my internal moral values


----------



## Gruvian (Feb 6, 2014)

Female ENTP

Step 1: Deny the interest in that person. "Who? Me interested? No way, he's an asshole, why would I like him?"

Step 2: You're still denying the interest. Say you don't like the person. Get freaked out by your own brain. "I don't like him, duh, sure, he's intelligent and smart and funny but- WHAT THE FUCK I WASN'T SUPPOSED TO SAY THAT" or *brain imagines a really inappropriate picture* *googles: can nobody read your mind _for sure_*

Step 3: Talk to the person. Or should I say, _try_ to talk to them. Go and type a text message, but make sure that right before you press send, you freeze and think "Why would he respond? I'm annoying anyway... SDKFJDKFJ"

Step 4: Admit the crush to yourself. Get obsessed with the person so much, you dream of text messages and emails from them. 

Step 5: Over-analyze every single text from them. Make sure you fall right into the friendzone. Be annoying as much as possible, and no matter how hard you'd try to hide the interest it's still showing and the person will catch up on it anyway, even though you're still refusing to tell them. You'll never tell them. _Never_. 

Step 6: Overflow your brain with thoughts of negativity and make yourself understand you don't stand a chance. Not even a single one. Now, this is important: *never make a move*. 

Step 7: The person gets bored with you not admitting it so they find someone else. You slowly distance yourself and move on. 

Step 8: Now repeat everything above with a new crush! Yay!

A really accurate image I found one day: 










Haha... ha... :sad:


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

g_w said:


> _and any way we can possibly be of the most trifling and rudimentary service to make your life easier even if only for a moment, no matter how much it inconveniences us (provided we can give the service in a way that nobody on the planet can ever suppose for a moment that our helping you was anything more than a light, trifling coincidence)._


This is so true it hurts. Reminds me of my INTJ best friend. INTJs are just so god damn cute :kitteh:.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Doesn't even realise I have feelings for said guy, until it is pointed out to me by friends.

2. Acknowledges that I may have a crush, while at the same time, trying to deny I have a crush.

3. When around him, feel shy/nervous, due to the fact I may like him, however, does not make this obvious. Talks to him normally while trying to, and wanting to, maintain his full attention on me and me alone. Not because I like him though...

4. Becomes a super crazy stalker: stalks him on facebook and other social networking websites. Not because I like him, because I'm curious about what's going on with his life...who the fuck is that girl tagged in that photo with him though?

5. Doesn't like the idea with him being with other girls. Begins to have weird fantasies with us together. Not because I like him...because I'm curious and I can't control my imagination.

6. Has a fucking clear-as-fuck epiphany and realises my feelings.

7. When around him after the epiphany, becomes...quite...flirtatious (more touchy-feely).

8. During flirting, hopes he makes first move as that's hot. If does so, yay! If not waits, but quickly becomes bored and realises it's down to me. 

9. Boldly confesses I'm attracted to him and want to go out (on a date).


----------



## Agg Herbor (Jun 30, 2013)

ESFJ - act incredibly nice and proceed to not get the girl.


...because no one is sexually attracted to niceness.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't think there's always going to be a type specific reaction. Attraction is, at some level, instinctual and therefore not always operating on a level in which type comes into play. A truly motivated individual will usually find a way to make their attraction known. The problem is whether or not we recognize it as such, and whether we are receptive to their advances.


I really don't understand how one can _not_ notice that they're attracted to someone. It seems rather obvious to me. :laughing:


As for how I act? Well, I'm aware almost immediately I like them. There's no space where I deny my feelings and in fact what tends to happen is actually something of the opposite later on--I get in denial about my _lack_ of feelings for someone. XD

The end result of what I do is pretty similar, though. 

Basically, I just worry endlessly over how to be absolutely 100% certain they'll say yes. So I never really voice my attraction till someone else has gotten a go at them. (Although if I feel like I'm being deliberately snubbed in spite of attraction I'll get angry).


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

i normally do nothing and expect the other party to do all the work. this stems from a series of bad experiences.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm passive about the whole thing. I pretty much do nothing...


----------



## @mariekathrynh (Apr 9, 2014)

British INTJ girl.

If it's someone I don't know well:

Hide out at home, over-thinking, complete with teapot and book.
Come out (24hrs of silence later) convinced there's no future in it. 

Seeing the person is hard. Rubbish at small talk and blush a lot. Practically obnoxious actually. They probably think I hate them, when I'm just proudly and aggressively stuffing my emotions back inside. 

If I know them well, I can enjoy our friendship more freely. We've probably already got a good mental connection, (which is where I suspect the attraction always develops for me) i would be very mindful of their conversation, needs etc.. And try to meet them in a surreptitious way.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I obsess usually. Try to find everything about them through various other sources like the internet or friends. If we're friends I ask questions about the most trivial things like what brand of pen he likes using. And I wanna know what they're doing all day every day. I'm also in denial the whole time. With my current boyfriend I used to find reasons to hug him like a 5 year old and once I practically made him sleep on my couch and kinda begged him to come sleep on my bed (which he refused). 
Yea, after that he couldn't not confront me about my behavior and I was in complete denial (I was in another LDrelationship though lol). But it turned out great.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

E_FJ's will let you know very early on. _Trust me._ If they do not, you can attribute this to lack of interest or painful shyness. Or, well... both.

EN_P's will just act very strangely in your presence. They will giggle inanely all in the desire to win you. They could woo anyone they have no interest in, but if they want *you*? The Ne explodes with potential romantic and sexual exploits the two of you could share.

IN_J's will study you, weighing the risk of seemingly inevitable heart break etc. They will seem to be reading intently. Do not be fooled. They are stalking _erm_ researching your every move.


I don't know if ESTJ's legitimately get crushes... I imagine they do. And if they did, it would probably look like Helga from_ Hey! Arnold_.

Berating you in public by day, writing volumes of poems in your name by candlelight at night.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

KittyKnits said:


> I have discovered the perfect flirting style-stare at the person intently, while blushing. If they notice you, ask an irrelevant and slightly dodgy question like 'What is the strangest animal that has ever bitten you?'


just don't use that line on a male INTJ 'cause otherwise he'll bite your head off


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Chained Divinity said:


> I really don't understand how one can _not_ notice that they're attracted to someone. It seems rather obvious to me. :laughing:


I know when I find a woman attractive. It's when they are attracted to me that I had problems interpreting. Unless a woman threw herself at me (which did happen a few times). Looking back, I can think of at least four women I could have been with, but because I did not think I had a chance in hell with them, I didn't even let it enter my mind that they were actually interested in me. I had yet to learn what to look for.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Gruvian said:


> Female ENTP
> 
> Step 1: Deny the interest in that person. "Who? Me interested? No way, he's an asshole, why would I like him?"
> 
> ...


I'm a female INTP and this is almost exactly what happens to me, especially the early steps.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> I'm a female INTP and this is almost exactly what happens to me, especially the early steps.


I'm an ENTJ, and me too...except for all of the steps are pretty accurate for me :shocked:


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Gruvian said:


> Step 6: Overflow your brain with thoughts of negativity and make yourself understand you don't stand a chance. Not even a single one. Now, this is important: *never make a move*.


Hahahaha I most definitely relate to everything you wrote :tongue:


----------



## Gruvian (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm both sad and happy that you two relate because:

1. Now I'm not the only one! Yay! :crazy:
2. Fuck, so you struggle with the same things then? :crying: Damn.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Gruvian said:


> I'm both sad and happy that you two relate because:
> 
> 1. Now I'm not the only one! Yay! :crazy:
> 2. Fuck, so you struggle with the same things then? :crying: Damn.



We need to ballz-up. Gotta make that move, ya know?


----------



## Gruvian (Feb 6, 2014)

I know. Or else we might lose those chances, who knows what could've happened if we said just simple three words ''I like you''... Time for ''YOLO'' (I just said YOLO?) moments. We need to seriously work on this because it's an issue. ><


----------



## Grainy (Jul 2, 2013)

I find excuses to be in the same place as them, ending up at the same table as them in social settings, finding excuses to ask them questions about stuff etc, but trying to remain as discreet as possible. At the same time I worry constantly that they will find it obvious that's what I'm doing, so then I try to demonstratively not be with them at all times anyway, but I think I turn out to be a bit too obvious after all. Don't think I've been seriously into anyone without them realising it before I actually tell them.

Also I talk way too much about it to friends. I feel kind of sorry for my friends in that aspect... I'm infatuated a bit too easily, and when I like someone I constantly think about them. And I like to talk to friends about what I'm thinking about.

Interesting how 90% of the people responding to this thread are NTs...


----------



## manzanaespacial (Dec 21, 2013)

When I am attracted to someone I blush a lot, I *SWEAT* a lot, I start shaking Haha 
I don't know how to flirt, I try to find excuses to talk to them, I avoid eye contact or immediately I'll start sweating and when this happens I say "Wow what an awful weather, don't you think?"

*BUT* I am always the one to make the first move... I just feel the need to end the uncomfortable sexual tension so we can move on and feel relax about it


----------



## Meltboy (May 14, 2013)

I act like I'm not interested but also flirt and tease and play fight.
Eventually I know whether or not I think they're worthy of commitment (usually not).

Basically I have my eye on the prize and I go after it regardless of any doubts I may have.


EDIT:

Also, and this is extremely important, I do everything and anything to make them laugh and have fun.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 19, 2014)

Agg Herbor said:


> ESFJ - act incredibly nice and proceed to not get the girl.
> 
> 
> ...because no one is sexually attracted to niceness.


Well now. I wouldn't say that! :kitteh:



Fern said:


> IN_J's will study you, weighing the risk of seemingly inevitable heart break etc. They will seem to be reading intently. Do not be fooled. They are stalking _erm_ researching your every move.


Ain't that the truth! It can never be any fun. Oh no! It's essential to consider the potential of future heartbreak before anything has even remotely taken shape. Because you know, gotta be prepared!

The interesting result of approaching life like this is that the average IN_J has suffered through lifetimes of imagined heartbreak, with only a small fraction of it actually coming to pass. I wonder if this is healthy or not.



Fern said:


> I don't know if ESTJ's legitimately get crushes... I imagine they do. And if they did, it would probably look like Helga from_ Hey! Arnold_.
> 
> Berating you in public by day, writing volumes of poems in your name by candlelight at night.


That would be absolutely adorable. :laughing:


----------



## Grainy (Jul 2, 2013)

Mochi said:


> Ain't that the truth! It can never be any fun. Oh no! It's essential to consider the potential of future heartbreak before anything has even remotely taken shape. Because you know, gotta be prepared!


Hahah, I also do this every time. I just can't ever stop myself from trying. Mostly ends in heartbreak anyway, though... :')


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Actually, I strike up a conversation - a real, honest to God conversation, and we find a common interest. 
But, pretty maidens, that was once upon a time, a long time since. Now, I just. . . . hmmm.


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

Me: Oh coffee, huh? Do you like this new flavored stuff?
Her: I haven't tried it.
Me: That's fantastic! You're a riot.


----------



## Aeriner (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm a master escape artist. I see people from two miles away and blend quickly into the surroundings to take some alternate path to my destination; they never knew I was there. If I was interested, people would know. 

That..and extroverted sensing (despite it being the inferior function) makes even INFJs quite charming when they want to be.


----------



## UhClionaish (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm an ENFP, and I guess it's hard to tell when I'm attracted to someone, as I tend to act the same to them as everyone else, perhaps being a bit more enthusiastic or shy.


----------



## iisu (Mar 8, 2014)

I liked a guy once.

What I did about it when I was all by myself: I tried to learn everythng I could about him. What his interests were, what kinds of jokes he liked, what kinds of people were his friends - all of this was for the sake of just knowing it as well as for the sake of having more information to act on. I practically lived on his social network page. I saved a couple of photos of him and stared at them a lot. Argh, it's too awkward.

What I did when he was around: I wanted to do everything I could to seem a friendly and interesing person to him. I figured nothing would ever happen if I didn't take the things in my own hands, so I tried to talk to him as often as I could. I tried to bring up conversations about our interests (some of them were common). I always helped him when he needed help with study. Once he promised to buy me an ice-cream for my help and I was very excited about it because "OMFG, he is going to buy me an ice-cream! My favourite food from someone I'm attracted to!", but he wasn't exactly good at remembering those kinds of things, so I had to remind him again and again.

The results: of course, he didn't like me back, it should have been obvious to me from the very beginning. He thought I was bored to death with him and tried to avoid my company because he wasn't comfortable making people bored to death, as he said. He viewed me just as a nerdy girl who helped him a lot for some reason. As for that situation with ice-cream, he was sure I was just annoyed and angry that he wasn't keeping his end of the deal.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I make up excuses to talk to them, sometimes deliberately making it obvious that its just an excuse. While doing this, I see if there's any actual chemistry, are they possibly interested. I can usually tell, but sometimes its hard because a lot of people who I've been attracted to are kind of shy or awkward. If I just can't tell at all, I'll plant a few seeds then back off and see if they come to me. If so, then I eventually find an excuse to touch them and all doubts about my own attraction are laid to rest, but rode hard and put away wet first. Typically I like to be the aggressor, but I need clear signals that its ok. Rarely will I be open to someone who approaches me first but there have been exceptions.


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

On the outside...











On the inside...


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

INFP:

I try to actively put myself in situations where I'll be around someone while also pretending I can flirt. Which I definitely can't. The more I like someone the worse I am at letting them know, it's a Catch-22. I become enthralled.

I also start grinning like an idiot and tripping over my words. :crazy:


----------



## Rhyaninf (Feb 4, 2014)

vladvinteria said:


> INFP. Writes them a romantic letter, burns it afterwards. Daydreams about him all the time. Imagines scenarios with him.


That's exactly me, aside from the letter writing/burning part!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

INFP: imagines scenarios between me and my crush


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

ENFJ: Lots of "Hi, how are you! How was your day?" and hugs 
INFJ: Assume an air of mystery. Said crush will never know. :crazy: (Or do the ENFJ thing)


----------



## amongfirstslugs (Jun 23, 2012)

I either actively engage them or behave aloofly without much in-between. I share weird thoughts with them and become extremely energetic/enthusiastic in discussion. I won't be overtly flirtatious...I tease playfully and sometimes too aggressively, and then I'll probably awkwardly backtrack and try to explain that I "didn't mean it like that". 

Once I know that I'll be received well I'm very flirtatious and direct, but beforehand I'm kind of confusing as hell.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

I bring her mariachis and sing her a serenade, always works.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

I get all nervous and screw up my words


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

I get a friend to pretend that they stole my phone and call the person up violently asking if they like me back.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

we won't slap them


----------



## owlhead (Aug 12, 2012)

INTP
I would be offering you a lot of help..... I know..


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

Stalk em till I drop.

after collecting sufficient info, I start to give small quick glances when the aren't looking.


----------



## Kaisikudo (Mar 26, 2011)

Just some .gif related suggestions. 30 image limit, so I couldn't to include INTJs (sorry!)
*

ESTP Male*










*ESTP Female*










*
ISTP Female*










*ISTP Male

*










*ISTJ Male
*







*

ISTJ Female*











*ENFP Male

*










*ENFP Female*












*Dominant Fi users in a nutshell*











*ISFP Male
*







*

ISFP Female*










*INFP Male

*








* 
INFP Female*










*INTP Male + INTP Female

*










*ENFJ Male
*







*

ENFJ Female
*







*


INFJ Male

*







*

INFJ Female

*








*
ESFJ Male

*







*

ESFJ Female*











*
ISFJ Male
*







*

ISFJ Female

*







*

ENTJ Male*










*
ENTJ Female*











*ESTJ Male*










*ESTJ Female*









*
ENTP Male

*







*


ENTP Female*










*
ESFP Male*










*
ESFP Female*


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

1. I observe their behavior.
2. I then begin to playful pick on their behaviors I find cute or charming.
3. I make them laugh a lot with sarcasm, usually directed at them.
4. Usually they'll open up to me about something serious. I'll help them and then it well, kind of just happens from there.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

For INTP behavior in dating scenarios, take note of the username above this post.


----------

